# West Branch



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Got out with my dad this thanksgiving day and had a blast! We didn't see hardly anyone else out there. I guess the weather kept most away. We got one nice bird.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we always go for pheasants on turkey day but i had to do the turkey and did not go


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With the coyotes and fox that runs around up there didnt here much around the lake this year. Hope to hunt there in the future! See much for hens?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we hunt at dundee and the fox/coyote seem to be takin' more thsn the 2 bird limit!!


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

The first thing cuyotes do when they move into a new area is catch-and eat-all the foxes in the area who would normally compete with them for food. So, I think with the extreme distribution and adaptability of the cuyotes(Central Park, NYC!), the poor fox is getting a bad rap carried over from the 50's,60's and early 70's when there weren't many cuyotes and the foxes quite accurately were catching a lot of "wild" pheasants. If the pheasants are taking a hit now, it's most likely the cunning cuyotes getting them, and don't forget other talented predators-the OWLS & HAWKS!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

When I started hunting it was all about the fox. Even the furs were worth something. Used to track alot of them on birds. They loved the ice and snow on the cuts. It was the only time you seen them. As they increased in # the birds got less. About that time they really started raising Pheasants the dog was introduced. Theres two packs at WB that dont leave the park and they do release birds.


----------

